# Named driver



## wil7985 (May 25, 2008)

Hi peeps , just wondering i have the half on my insurance as named driver . I am the main driver , but the car is in her name on the v5 (this was to do with transfering a reg number) is this ok, as the car is insured in my name ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It's normally OK for husband/wife, but not usually acceptable in any other circumstances.

You will need to ring your Insurers and advise them that she is the actually registered keeper, as this information has changed from when you took the policy out and no doubt advised them at the time that you were the registered keeper.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

wil7985 said:


> Hi peeps , just wondering i have the half on my insurance as named driver . I am the main driver , but the car is in her name on the v5 (this was to do with transfering a reg number) is this ok, as the car is insured in my name ?


Afternoon

Are you insured with ourselves?

Dan


----------

